# Removing Shimano 105 shifter/lever



## kusoiyaro (Jun 1, 2012)

My currently left shifter no longer shifts. I have most of the shifter removed already, but I can't figure out how to remove both cables that go into it.

A different question, but would it be worth going through the trouble of fixing the current shifter or just throwing it away. I already have a replacement shifter.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

kusoiyaro said:


> My currently left shifter no longer shifts. I have *most of the shifter* removed already, but I can't figure out how to remove both cables that go into it.
> 
> A different question, but *would it be worth going through the trouble of fixing the current shifter* or just throwing it away. I already have a replacement shifter.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


'most' of it? and how on earth can anyone here know if...nevermind.


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

Squeeze the lever and push the cable (inner wire) into the shifter. You should be able to see the cable end emerge. Pull it out. The Shimano shifters are not very user servicable. You can always try the WD-40 flush and re lube and see if that helps. Also look for anything obviously jammed inside the shifter like frayed cable parts. Other than that probably time for a new one.


----------



## kusoiyaro (Jun 1, 2012)

andulong said:


> Squeeze the lever and push the cable (inner wire) into the shifter. You should be able to see the cable end emerge. Pull it out. The Shimano shifters are not very user servicable. You can always try the WD-40 flush and re lube and see if that helps. Also look for anything obviously jammed inside the shifter like frayed cable parts. Other than that probably time for a new one.


I have managed to move the brake cable, but the shifter cable does not move. If and when I get it to move, how do I go about removing the end caps on the wires. Doesn't look like I can get the brake cable off without removing the cap.


----------



## kirbdoggy (Jan 6, 2012)

kusoiyaro said:


> I have managed to move the brake cable, but the shifter cable does not move. If and when I get it to move, how do I go about removing the end caps on the wires. Doesn't look like I can get the brake cable off without removing the cap.


You have to cut off the cable ends. They cannot be reinstalled.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

if you're asking questions like this you REALLY should have someone show you the correct way to do it. it's all very easy, once you know how everything works. or watch some videos online, there are a ton that show how things come apart and go back together.


----------



## L9Sports (May 29, 2012)

Interesting.. 

To remove the shift cable you must be in the most un-sprung position (pull on the cable while pressing the inner/small shift paddle multiple times), then you will be able to squeeze the brake lever and push the cable through...in some instances you may have to remove a plastic cover attached by a small phillips screw but don't recall that being the case with 105. 

As for cutting the cables, just cut them and replace them, housing too, all are available at your LBS.

You may be able to swap out the STI without unwrapping the bar, but takes some skill and talent, and not to be mean, but I wouldn't recommend it for you based on your post. 

So while your doing this switcho-chango replace all the cables and housing (brake and shift, both levers) and get yourself some new bar tape as well. You will also need ferrules and tips, just ask when you get housing and cables. End all be all you'll be happier...

**fair warning shops hate having to finish up 1/2 a'd work so if you aren't capable of completing the entire project on your own, don't start, just take it in and have a pro do it. depending on the shop you may be able to ask to watch, but chances are slim.

good luck.


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

Here is a good place to start to get some good info.

Park Tool Co. » ParkTool Blog » Shift Levers (shifters)


----------

